# Hello from Maryland



## JWLuiza (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi,  I've been directed to this site by Karatekid1975 (Thanks!) to talk about TSD.  

I've been a blackbelt since 1996 and am involved with Tompkins Karate Association.  TKA is a 40 year old organization dealing mainly in Montgomery, PG, and Howard counties.

Our website is www.tkasudo.com

Best regards,

John


----------



## arnisador (Jan 23, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Gemini (Jan 23, 2006)

Welcome to MT, John. Glad to have you aboard!


----------



## kenpo0324 (Jan 23, 2006)

Welcome! :asian:


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 23, 2006)

Welcome and Happy Posting
Terry


----------



## hong kong fooey (Jan 23, 2006)

welcome to MARTIAL TALK! Glad to have you here. where about in maryland do you live? I live near Harpers Ferry


----------



## green meanie (Jan 23, 2006)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 23, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting.


----------



## celtic_crippler (Jan 23, 2006)

Howdy!


----------



## Kacey (Jan 23, 2006)

Welcome!  artyon:


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Jan 23, 2006)

Welcome! artyon:


----------



## TheBattousai (Jan 23, 2006)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## KenpoEMT (Jan 23, 2006)

Welcome! Beer's in the fridge; Make yourself at home.


----------



## MJS (Jan 23, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!

Mike


----------



## Drac (Jan 24, 2006)

Greetings and welocme to MT..Enjoy..


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome to MT, John.  Enjoy yourself


----------



## still learning (Jan 29, 2006)

Hello, Welcome and join in the fun.....Aloha


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 30, 2006)

Waves from the Eastern Panhandle of WV 
Welcome~!

~Tess


----------



## stone_dragone (Jan 30, 2006)

Greetings from one state north (PA)!


----------



## Lisa (Jan 30, 2006)

Welcome John! :wavey:


----------



## Ping898 (Jan 30, 2006)

Welcometo MT :wavey:  Happy Posting


----------



## bluemtn (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi!  Welcome from the Eastern Panhandle of WV, as well.


----------



## evenflow1121 (Jan 31, 2006)

Welcome to MT


----------

